# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  روش تولید یک فایل xml  با دریافت ورودی چطور کد نویسی میشه

## sara _irani

سلام به همه دوستان 
میخواستم بدونم چه طور یه فایل xml  کد نویسی کنم که ورودی هم بگیره 
تو انجمنم جستجو کردم نبود
مرثی

----------


## ROSTAM2

آموزش xml از مدرسه مجازي يه وب خارجي كه ..... 

http://www.w3schools.com/xml/xml_usedfor.asp

----------

